# .22rf ammo



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Is there any 22ammo on shelves out Columbus way? People are bugging me and from what I see .30 a round is average on line price for LRs. That’s $15 bucks for box of 50, crazy. People are still hoarding at that kind of price and keep driving it up. Idiots that pay this are the problem. Same with goofs that are sitting on thousands of rounds of 9mm and 5.56mm. I got news for you this is going to break one of two ways. The expense of owning guns and red tape is going to run the average hobby shooter out of the sport. License, taxes, fees and bonding are planned for just this purpose. The other way is things will get back towards normal but will still be more expensive and your dollar will decline. ( that’s already here ) The present plan is to register AR/ AK type rifles at $200 per gun, with some kind of buy back for those who don’t want to register. That much is coming for sure. The filibuster was just throw away and now it’s full speed ahead for anti gunners.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Had my fair share of time with many different assault weapons and personally don’t care if I ever see another one in my lifetime. However, any government attempt to take away or control them would certainly be a hard road for them to pursue.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Had my fair share of time with many different assault weapons and personally don’t care if I ever see another one in my lifetime. However, any government attempt to take away or control them would certainly be a hard road for them to pursue.


You aren’t only one. It’s not going to be hard to do the registration on AR/AK type rifles. They want, need the $200 fees. They would rather have than than buy back. Confiscation would cause to much blow back. Also look for user tax on ammo. They want to wring out all the money they can. With so many Americans out of work the raising of income tax don’t mean squat in big picture. Of course it will only affect the middle class who still have jobs. Don’t kid yourself, they aren’t pursuing it, it’s here. Will probably be announced in about 2weeks. It will be hailed as a victory for the American people.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I found decent 22lr ammo at Medina gun show a few weeks ago around 18 cents a round. Maybe try the gun show route, from your posts on here looks like you hit quite a few. That’s still twice what it should be, but better than 30.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Drm50 said:


> You aren’t only one. It’s not going to be hard to do the registration on AR/AK type rifles. They want, need the $200 fees. They would rather have than than buy back.


You really think it's about money? Only about AR/AK variants in the long term? Seriously?

And, no, the filibuster is not gone and is unlikely to be. Not impossible, but unlikely.

As far as sitting on thousands of rounds, unless this is a person's first time witnessing these type of events, there's no excuse not to be.

Edited to add: Had to look back at the OP to make sure that this wasn't an old thread revived from 4, 8 or 12 years ago. I see that it's not but will be repeated in another 2 years. Carry on.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

CoonDawg92 said:


> I found decent 22lr ammo at Medina gun show a few weeks ago around 18 cents a round. Maybe try the gun show route, from your posts on here looks like you hit quite a few. That’s still twice what it should be, but better than 30.


Dang..... kinda tempting 

I'm with you Bvil ...... in these times 
As far as sitting on thousands of rounds, unless this is a person's first time witnessing these type of events, there's no excuse not to be


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Bvil said:


> You really think it's about money? Only about AR/AK variants in the long term? Seriously?
> 
> And, no, the filibuster is not gone and is unlikely to be. Not impossible, but unlikely.
> 
> ...


Yes I think it will only be AR/Ak type stuff, this is only going to last to 2022. If it would last longer they would go for everything. Read this AMs news, McConnel caved on Filibuster. Do you seriously think advance won’t be taken of this? Everybody has option just like aholes. This is nothing like ever before. That kind of thinking is what got us here.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I






I just purchased a cap lock muzzle loader off here yesterday. I have everything to shoot the gun except primers. If anyone has any CCI #400 small rifle primers on here I do have some .22 ammo that I would be willing to trade for them. The current situation is nuts. I only shoot .22s when I go squirrel hunting. Last week I went and had a less than stellar day shooting. Took 10 shots to bag 2 squirrels. Didn’t realize that with today’s gouging and hoarding that I went through 3.50 in ammo to get it done. So if anyone around the Athens area CCI #400 small rifle primers or anything that would work I would appreciate it.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Never heard of a caplock that uses small rifle primers. If you were closer, I'd hook you up.
Can it also use or be converted to use #11 caps?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bvil said:


> Never heard of a caplock that uses small rifle primers. If you were closer, I'd hook you up.
> Can it also use or be converted to use #11 caps?


It has a special nipple on it for the hotter primer. I also have the original nipple that is for a #11. I would be up for anything that would make a spark.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

They did the same thing with silencers. The whole thing is set up to discourage you from buying one. After you pay an outrageous amount of money for the silencer, you have to start out by buying a $200.00 tax stamp. Not just once. Every time you buy a silencer. Then two sets of fingerprints and passport photos. One for the FBI and one for the ATF. Why ??? Who the F knows. 
Then you wait. Mine took a year. If I had known in advance what a hassle it was to put a silencer on a .22 rifle for squirrels, I probably wouldn't have done it. The gun cost me $250 bucks Ended up spending a grand on the silencer and a year of frustration


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

This thread will be getting shut down anytime now


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for the responses and messages. Found some #11s. If anyone needs the Remington .22s that are pictured above to get a kid shooting you can have them for what I paid for them a couple years ago. Thanks again.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I got lucky I bought 22 from a lady about 12 months ago that was going to throw out all of her dads old stuff I bought roughly 6000 rounds of Blazer in ammo cans all dated from late 90’s. Bought a bunch of other things but paid around $50 for the ammo. Now it looks like $.25 a round!! So $1250 worth of ammo! Heck I’ll cut a deal for $1000 if some really wanted it that bad! That is if it didn’t sink in the boating accident that I had!!! Ammo is going up faster then gold! Amazing!!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I think I have a rig for TC Hawkin type rifles that uses #209 shotgun primers.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Filibuster is still in place. Think you might need to go reread. Just taken from the minority leaders demand list.

Just correcting misinformation, not being political, sorry mods......,


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

some auction site has/had plenty of 22lr. probably still does, a lot of Russian made ammo and Chinese ammo in 9mm and 223. shipping be a B* though I bet.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Stay on track,,,,,22 ammo


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Stay on track,,,,,22 ammo


My extra .22 ammo is spoken for and going to kids. Thank you to everyone who tried to help me out and helped me get what I needed.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> My extra .22 ammo is spoken for and going to kids. Thank you to everyone who tried to help me out and helped me get what I needed.


Karma is sometimes a good thing.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Another happy ending😁


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Better then gold or silver , depends on when you get it .... I don't mind sharing with neighbors for community protection ..... great for trading , and sure makes weapons worth more if ammo comes with it ..... my thought anyway
Mine was acquired when the shelves were full , no shortage then as an investment


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

22's are showing up more lately , but doesn't stay on the shelves long either


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

A few months ago when I bought a Henry 22m lever action, I bought 750 rounds of various types of ammo for it. I’m pretty well set for 22.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Rural King in Zanesville has been stocking 22 LR regularly; $3 50 round box limit 2 per customer.


----------

